# Perfect for the Basement woodworker!



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice review DreganTepis. I feel your pain with regard to the basement workshop. I'm in the same situation with having to get everything down/up the basement stairs. I'm glad you found a solution that will work for you and your family.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Very cool - nice to hear a user review from one of these in the wild. I found out about the system a few days ago and most reviews are very positive (well, from the people that have actually used them). I went to my local Woodcraft today and got to lay hands on one - I think it'll meet my needs, so I'll be ordering one shortly (Woodcraft also has some bonus goods thrown in through the end of the year, basically an extension to help with handling larger sheet goods).


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I have convinced myself to get one and then talked myself out again due to no "real world" reviews that I could truly trust. On tool website they say the Makita, Festool and Kreg tracks all work, so my Makita is a keeper and cost avoidance. Your review has probably pushed me into action. Thanks.

The guy at Woodcraft ticked me off a while back, they have both the Kreg an Festool. He was very disapproving of the Kreg and pro Festool to an extreme even though he personally had neither. I asked why the store carried it and he said bozos in corporate. So I wrote a satirical text to "corporate" about their bozos forcing the stores to carry junk, never got a response.

Several friends are professionals in woodworking and need the Festool products, but for the home workshop my thought is they are excessive. I would rather not cry, than just cry once.
Steve.


----------



## Tokenkauph (Jun 26, 2018)

I also recently picked up the Kreg Track Saw and ACS and I like it a lot. It is very easy to get dead on repeatable cuts from this system and it folds away and does not take up much space when not in use. It was also much cheaper than the Festool products. I did not get the complete package as I the did not want the cart it mounts to. I ordered the Track Saw package that came with an extra 62 inch track for the the same cost as the single track package from Amazon which I linked below for $398 then purchased the Table Top for $349 and built my own folding legs for it. I did this because I wanted it take up as little space as possible when not in use. .

Kreg Track Saw with 2 62in Tracks
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XPD1SN1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Table Top
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07NC5CVDM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Poqprince (Jul 26, 2018)

I have had similar results to Dregan Tepis reports in his review. I recently purchased the system and have appreciated what it brings to the mix. I have a simple small shop and have been at it for a couple of years. I do have a table saw but after being placed on blood thinners I still use it but with reservations. Not from cuts but rather a far more dangerous for me…kickback. I will continue to use the TS with sled for small parts.

Assembly was straight forward with one exception attaching the hinges. The video and printed directions are not consistent. Other reviews have also noted the same issue. If you purchase, the remark of attaching the right like the left doesn't mean like bookends but rather parallel. All of the parts were contained in the packaging.

The cuts are excellent. Easy to set and easily repeated. Really shines in breaking down sheet goods. Dust collection was good. The safety of the system ends the trepidation of getting the cut list finished. For me, it was a better choice once I had hands on than I expected at purchase. Appreciate the opportunity to piggyback on your thorough review Dregan Tepis.


----------



## svenskjim (Jun 25, 2020)

The Kreg table is great. I bought one and am using it with a triton plunge track saw. It is not a perfect match, but once I understood how kreg expected to get parallel and 90 degree cuts everything seemed to fall into place.


----------

